
Get 30GB free lifetime cloud storage from pCloud Use code “HACKERNEWS” - dimnikolov
http://pcloud.com/promo
======
gogojo
Awesome! Hadn't considered another cloud, but 30 gigs is a bargain... Sign up
was a bit confusing though

~~~
dimnikolov
Cheers, gogojo, and enjoy your free space! Pls share a few more details what
you found confusing?

~~~
gogojo
No confirmation after I registered

------
kolev
What if you already have an account?

~~~
protester
It looks like there were two options in the promo page: "Register" and
"Login", you should try with login.

Well, not anymore, since now it takes you to the promo form if you are already
logged in.

~~~
kolev
Thanks! I feel so stupid not even trying the link and seeing it had a /promo
in it. It worked just fine!

------
opless
Also, code is CASE SENSITIVE.

